

IBM's Hardware Transactional Memory - DanielRibeiro
http://arstechnica.com/hardware/news/2011/08/ibms-new-transactional-memory-make-or-break-time-for-multithreaded-revolution.ars

======
aidenn0
This should be interesting. My maxim is "Shared-state multithreading using
locks for mutual exclusion is the most performant way to write a buggy
program"

I typically use message-passing to avoid this (it also scales a lot better)
but it will be interesting to see how transactional memory works for smaller
scale parallelism (or the lowest level of a multi-tiered parallel
architecture).

